# It's a Girl!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My wife and I had a baby girl this morning named Brooklyn, 8 lbs 1 ounce.

FYI to our friends and family

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Congratulations Chris, and tell you family we wish them the best. Also, give your little girl a hug from us. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Congrats you big stud!! All the best to ya Chris. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

congrats chris :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Cigars for all!!!!!
Congrats Chris :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

that's great, congrats to you and the family!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats Chris! :beer:

I expect she'll have the short reed mastered by this fall?


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

Congrats Chris! :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats to you and your wife Chris!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats u guys :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats Chris to you and your wife, hope mom and baby are doing fine :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats on the new tax deduction!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

congrats :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats Chris! 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates Huey!!!!
I lost the bet with my GF though! I bet Boy...How come women can tell thing like that better than men?


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrat Chris !!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats to you and your family Chris!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats man!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Great to hear. Having a son and now a little girl is a wonderful addition to your family. Marlene and I are excited for the Hustads.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats Huey..


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your family Chris!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Chris !!!! :beer: 
As others have said hopefully all is well with Mama and baby!!!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Congrats on the new tax deduction!


Congrats! Too bad you didn't squeeze her out 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Congradulations Chris & Co.! I know if it was me I'd give all Nodak members a free cigar. A really good one.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats Chris. Dick might be on to something.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i wonder if a regular person, like just a guest were to post something like this. how many replys would he get? anyways, congrats.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats! better throw some pictures up!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

congrat's to you and yours.

Enjoy her now. because next week she will be going to college.
or graduating.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Now the real fun begins. 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats! :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Congratulations!! :thumb:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats dude.

M.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Chris!! Now, where are the pictures??? :lol:

Good placement of the birth too...sandwiched between late goose and spring snows.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats Huey! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats Chris :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy for you - smile and enjoy!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats Chris


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

congratulations Chris


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Best wishes to your wife, you, and the rest of the family! Its a blessing!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Chris,
Been haulin' for the past couple weeks. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Congrats bud! Diapers and up all night all over again!

Chris


----------

